# WorldMark Purchase Closing Question



## MattnTricia (Aug 31, 2006)

I am questioning the closing procedure  for a worldmark timeshare.

It is a private resale - WorldMark is handling the closing

There is a balance on the loan

THe agreement is that we will be paying of the loan balance with nothing additional going to the seller

My thought is that I would sign all the paperwork , get it notarized and send it in to WorldMark with a check / credit card pying off the note.

The seller is now saying she needs the paper work back in order to submit it to worldmark.

In addition to this WorldMark is asking for a credit application despite the fact ware paying off the unit in full.

Does any of this make sense?

I will not be sending a check to the seller. Any and all payments will go directly to WorldMark since they are handling the closing.


----------



## roadsister (Aug 31, 2006)

AS far as the credit app....yes, TW requires it...I had to fill them out even though I paid cash from a resaler...not sure why, just answering the question.


----------



## myip (Sep 1, 2006)

If I remembered, the seller also need to sign and notarize the paper before submitting to Worldmark.  IF you feel more comfortable, have the paper deliver to the seller, after signature, send to you for notarize.  You then send it to worldmark.


----------

